# my dog swallowed a whole chicken breast



## coolstorybro

i was preparing my dinner, and i guess i hovered it over his head while i was trying to put it in the frying pan and he grabbed it and ate it. he didnt even chew it. will he be ok? it was a pretty big chicken breast. he is a 65 pound lab mix.


----------



## FBarnes

He will be fine. His body won't even notice it's in there


----------



## doggiedad

i'm assuming it was a boneless breast. i think he'll be fine. teach your dog
not to snatch food from your hands, tables, counter tops, the stove, etc.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I wouldn't worry about it. He'll be fine.


----------



## Khan

I was gone over the weekend and scanning thru threads. When I read this it made me think of my $100 piece of chicken Shelby got into last year!! 
I was thawing out boneless thighs in the garage, and had the lid partially off the box, little miss Shelby unbeknownst to me had gone in and snatched some out of the box. (the only thing that stopped her getting more, was they were still frozen!!) LOL! anyway, when it was dinner time she wanted no part of it, and as a stood over her, she was seriously the size of a football! We thought she had some horrible internal issue from getting tangled in my husbands feet earlier in the day. We rushed her to the E-Vet thinking the worst. She was shaking and scared as they scooped her up to proceed to see if she had some sort of internal injury. About 5 min later they came out saying she had thrown up a HUGE amount of raw chicken. I think they were more horrified that she ate RAW, then anything else! They gave her the once over, and she no longer was the size of a football!


----------



## MollyWoppy

LOL Khan, that is so funny!


----------



## RawPitbulls

He'll be fine! But your pack structure is out of alignment.


----------

